# Mediciones de Cables



## cubiella (May 9, 2008)

Bueno, primero le quiero contar un poco.

Trabajo en un intituto de investigacion, mi tarea consiste en realizar mantenimiento de quipos que llegfan a unos 5000 mts de profundidad bajo el agua que tranmiten información en tiempo real a una PC mediante un puerto R232. Es por esto que todo se maneja mediante un cable de acero con 4 concuctores.
Mi problema urge cuando mido (megado) de la aislacion y conductividad de estos cables (que tienen entre 5 y 10 mil metros) y me presentar perdidas o corto, eh aqui el problema de localizar la falla.

Alguien sabe como encontrar una perdida, corto o cualqueir problema que preente un cable in tener que cortarlo, puesto que si lo corte, ese pedazo no sirve mas!

Saludos!


----------



## digitalis (May 9, 2008)

Aunque precisarías de dar una explicación más detallada porque a simple vista parece un problema serio, aunque muy típico.

Al medir siempre se tendrá el mismo problema que se estudia bajo el nombre de 'Efecto de carga'. Necesitas que el cable (y sobretodo teniendo en cuenta la complejidad de esta instalación) no se vea afectado por la carga que suponen los circuitos del puerto del ordenador y los posibles circuitos que estén conectados a éste para codificar o decodificar la señal que envían. De ser así, se obtendrán medidas falsas. 

No obstante, para detectar un cortocircuito este problema no lo debes tener (en la teoría, sigo pensando que un cable de aproximadamente 5km debe suponer un estudio específico), pero para pequeñas pérdidas y medir el "megado" que hablas sí te supondrá que los valores sean malas mediciones.

Como remedio, y ajustándome a lo que dices de cortar el cable, puedes poner unos conectores macho-hembra de cualquier tipo de los que hay en el mercado, cuando necesites medir sólo tendrás que desconectar uno de los extremos y tomar la medición.

Detállalo un poco más y quizá podemos llegar a alguna solución mejor.

Un saludo.


----------



## cubiella (May 9, 2008)

Bueno voy a ser detallado

Trabajo con unos intumentos llamados CTD (miden parametros de temperatura, saliniad y profundidad en el mar) SBE19 es el modelo de estos instrumentos.

Dichos datos son enviados en tiempo real a una PC por el puerto serie RS232 (dicho aparatos tienen internamente un modem interno que son optocoplados) o en alguno cados dicho modem es una caja externa (en fin aislan el puerto de la PC).

El tema es que este instrumental se baja por un cable de acero tipo el de la bici pero de 10mm, donde en su interior lleva 4 cables concutores (aclaro es de acero para soportar el peso del instrumental).

Lo que hago es con el megometro medir entre la malla de acero del cable y cada uno de los cuatro conductores internos del mismo, asi mido el ailamiento que presenta (de un extremo y otro) a su vez haco lo mismo entre cada uno de los conductores interno del cable, tambien de cada extremo del cable.

La cuestion es que de un extremo del calbe el valor es uno y en el otro es otro, donde este ultimo esta malo, entonce la unica manera de olucionarlo es cortando el cable, pero como el cable es muy caro, un metro mas o un metro menos es oro, entonces para saber mas ciertamente cuanto cortar, quisiera saber como se localizan las fallas de los cables, los calculo y demas, si hay por supuesto.

Bueno espero haber sido algo mas claro, ah y me olvidaba, encontre este aparatito que hace mucho de eso, pero no dice si rinde para tanto metro de cable, es un Dynatel 965DSP que de por cierto es caro!

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## digitalis (May 9, 2008)

cubiella dijo:
			
		

> La cuestion es que de un extremo del calbe el valor es uno y en el otro es otro, donde este ultimo esta malo, entonce la unica manera de olucionarlo es cortando el cable



pero para hacer la medida 'abajo', es decir en el extremo que tienes lejos, debes tener un cable de retorno no?


----------



## cubiella (May 9, 2008)

Me comi eso, el cable es un cable de traccion que esta en un guinche (e un "tambor" donde esta enroscado el cable, que suelta y aduja el cable en dicho tambor) de el guinche como gira hay uno anillo colectores, que permiten que el cable adentro del tambor que grira, salga a un cable fijo que va al laboratorio y no e retuera por las vuelta del guinche.

Entonces un extremo es la punta del cable donde se conecta el instrumetal y el otro estaria en el fondo del carretel del guinche, el que e conecta a lo anillos colectores!

Entonce lo 5km de calbe estan "enrocados" en el guinche!

Saludos y gracia por tu interes en ayudar!


----------



## fly (May 9, 2008)

Y por que no se mandan las medidas por radiofrecencia? es que el cable de tanto enroscarse y enrroscarse acabara partiendose por algún sitio. No podeis ocoplar un transmisor en la sonda que se mete bajo agua y arriba un receptor conectado al ordenador via puerto serie cm lo teneis? Igual sale mas barato esta solución que reparar o comprar otro cable? Un saludo


----------



## cubiella (May 9, 2008)

Ojala tuvieras razon, pero lo que tu estas mencionando se llama diparador acutico, y el que atisface nuestras neceidades esta en los 100 mil dolares.
Otra cosa, si bien parece algo sencillo, no esty buscando medios alternativos, solo aber medir el cable, ya esta combrobado que lo mejor es el cable, hay mucho "ruido" en el agua por ejemplo los motores.

Gracias igualmente!


----------



## digitalis (May 9, 2008)

Siempre el cable dará mejores resultados, encima siendo un cable de tan buenas características como comentas.

Pues lo mismo que antes, deberías tener unos conectores macho-hembra para facilitarte la conexión-desconexión de los cables que van hacia el laboratorio. Gracias al tambor que tenéis montado no tendrás riesgo de partir el cable. De esta manera suples el efecto de carga y puedes efectuar la medida de la forma más precisa que te permite el instrumento de medida.

Saludos.


----------



## luismc (May 9, 2008)

cubiella dijo:
			
		

> Bueno voy a ser detallado
> 
> 
> Dichos datos son enviados en tiempo real a una PC por el puerto serie RS232 (dicho aparatos tienen internamente un modem interno que son optocoplados) o en alguno cados dicho modem es una caja externa (en fin aislan el puerto de la PC).




No sé, pero se me ocurre, ¿qué longitud de cable máximo soporta el RS-232?



			
				cubiella dijo:
			
		

> El tema es que este instrumental se baja por un cable de acero tipo el de la bici pero de 10mm, donde en su interior lleva 4 cables concutores (aclaro es de acero para soportar el peso del instrumental).



Y el propio peso del cable ! Que son 5 km !



			
				cubiella dijo:
			
		

> Lo que hago es con el megometro medir entre la malla de acero del cable y cada uno de los cuatro conductores internos del mismo, asi mido el ailamiento que presenta (de un extremo y otro) a su vez haco lo mismo entre cada uno de los conductores interno del cable, tambien de cada extremo del cable.



¿Y la capacitancia parásita? 
si para 1m tenemos unos 10-20 pF de capacidad, para 5 km podemos tener 0,1uF de capacitancia del cable, lo cual puede ser inadmisible dependiendo de las impedancias de carga y frecuencia de los datos.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 9, 2008)

Google cable fault locator


----------



## Fogonazo (May 10, 2008)

Si es un cable tan sofisticado, tendras los datos presisos de resistencia por metro
Con un puente wheatstone mides la resistencia desde una de las puntas 
Te vas a la otra punta y mides nuevamente
Con el valor de resistencia medida y la resistencia por metro del cable calculas a cuantos metros esta el corto.
Como tomaste desde ambas puntas, el error se minimiza, ya que tendras una medida hasta el corto desde cada punta 

Donde calculase que esta el corto cortas el cable y mides ambos extremos, en uno de ello y cerca de donde cortaste estara el cortocircuito

Y yo pregunto ¿ Ese tipo de cable se puede empalmar ?


Edit
Esto seria para un cortocircuito directo, si solo tienes perdidas de aislacion estas "Frito"


----------



## fly (May 11, 2008)

> Siempre el cable dará mejores resultados, encima siendo un cable de tan buenas características como comentas



Te refieres comparado a la transmisión mediante radiofrecuencia? A que te refieres con mejores resultados, a fiabilidad? Hombre la fiabilidad si cado poco tiempo tienes que megar el cable por que tiene un corto o una falta de aislamiento, no creo que seamuy fiable el cable. Si te refieres a precisión, hay muchos tipos de transmisiones digitales, con la misma o mejor precisión que un cable, date cuenta que la precisión lo dan en gran medida los aparatos de medida y no los de transmisión. Un saludo


----------



## Eduardo (May 11, 2008)

Fly:   Una onda electromagnetica sufre una atenuacion infernal en el agua.  
Solamente es viable a muy baja frecuencia, ahi tenes el problema extra del tamaño enorme de la antena si se quiere algo de eficiencia.


----------



## cubiella (May 12, 2008)

Ante que nada estoy muy agradecido de tal ayuda, la verdad que no me imaginaba que fuera a resultar tan interesante para uds.

El cable es un cable de acero, empalmarlo es muy dificil. Por lo que no se hace, el tema de la transmiion por radiofrcuencia, pregunte y no se puede, eso se llama Hidroacustica, es la ciencia que se encarga de estudiar el sonido bajo el agua que es mucho mas limpio y puro que si fuera por aire!

Y voy a ver eso del puente wheatstone que me intereso batante para averiguar un poco mas!

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## digitalis (May 12, 2008)

Y ya sólo por curiosidad.

Cómo haces el empate? Usan algún tipo especial de soldadores y estaño de alguna clase?
Al final no te sale más rentable hacer el empate con conectores macho-hembra específicos?

Saludos.


----------



## digitalis (May 13, 2008)

fly acabo de percatarme de la cita.

En cuanto a la fiabilidad de la que hablaba, y partiendo de la base que no conocemos las instalaciones del creador del tema, más bien quería referirme a la 'estabilidad'. Me explico.

Montamos una Ethernet en casa hará unos 5 años. En aquel entonces ni routers ni historias, andábamos con el modem de 56k. Todo era a base de proxies y con un PC encendido siempre que actuaba de bounce como muchos de ustedes.

A lo que voy, es que una vez que teníamos ADSL contratada y tuvimos un router, y posteriormente un router con wifi incorporado, a la larga te das cuenta que con el cable siempre obtienes mejores resultados de estabilidad, velocidad,..

Si lo extrapolamos -que como buen ignorante no lo sé- a complejas instalaciones de medida como ésta, y no le quito importancia a la radiofrecuencia como línea de transmisión, puede que resulte más eficaz (y por supuesto rentable dado q la instalación ya está montada) 'corregir' los posibles defectos de medida ya que a día de hoy podemos saberlos a priori.

Joder cómo me 'he enrrollao'.. mis disculpas


----------



## cubiella (May 14, 2008)

Bueno, les comento mis avances:

Hasta ahora lo unico que eh logrado ver es que a lo cable se les puede medir la longitud por medio de la capacidad que da el fabricante en la hoja de datos, cada cable tiene cierta capacidad por metro, y si se mide la capacidad total, y se la divide por la de cada metro, se obtiene la longitud total.
Asi que si hay alguien interesado le pao ma información, no me voy a poner a decribir mucho ma, pero con el puente de wheatston se puede hacer todo!

Saludos y gracias!


----------



## luismc (May 14, 2008)

cubiella dijo:
			
		

> Bueno, les comento mis avances:
> 
> Hasta ahora lo unico que eh logrado ver es que a lo cable se les puede medir la longitud por medio de la capacidad que da el fabricante en la hoja de datos, cada cable tiene cierta capacidad por metro, y si se mide la capacidad total, y se la divide por la de cada metro, se obtiene la longitud total.
> Asi que si hay alguien interesado le pao ma información, no me voy a poner a decribir mucho ma, pero con el puente de wheatston se puede hacer todo!
> ...



Hola,

Efectivamente, además seguro que es más fácil averiguar una logitud de cable a través de su capacidad intrínseca que no mediante su resistencia, que son unas milésimas de ohm por metro, que se me antojan más difíciles de medir así a bote pronto.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

luismc dijo:
			
		

> cubiella dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




En realidad no es dificil, con ayuda del Sr. Wheastone se puede hacer, y en casos extremos te armas de un doble puente de Kelvin


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

Existe otra forma de encontrar el cortocircuito pero es bastante violenta (Busqueda Binaria)

Cortas el cable a la mitad, el corto estara en la mitad "A" o en la mitad "B", supongamos que esta en "B"
Vuelves a cortar al medio el tramo donde encontraste el corto (B), Ahora tenemos dos trozos de 1/4 de la logitud total "B1" y "B2", el corto estara en alguno de estos cuartos.

Vuelves a cortar al medio el tramo donde encontraste el corto (B1 o B2), Ahora tenemos dos trozos de 1/8 de la logitud total "B1-1" y "B1-2", el corto estara en alguno de estos cuartos.
Este trozo lo desechas o sigues cortando y buscando.

Esto es una carniceria para el cable, pero estadisticamente es el metodo que te permite encontrar el corto mas rapido y con menos desperdicio de cable, claro que para tu caso no sirve (El cable no se puede empalmar nuevamente) pero es un ejemplo de como se puede buscar un cortocircuito en general


----------



## cubiella (May 14, 2008)

Aca les dejo una hoja de datos de uno de los cables que se utilizan, aparte si puedo pronto subire alguna que otra foto y por ahi hata un video de youtube para que lo puedan ver!

Esta hoja de datos es de un cable de 3 conductores, hay hasta de 7 u 8!


----------



## Fogonazo (May 14, 2008)

Hiciste la autopsia de algun cable viejo para tratar de analizar el por que del corto ?


----------



## cubiella (May 14, 2008)

la verdad que ni idea, los cables viejo, no hay en realidad hay lo que no sirven mas!  y se tiran!


----------



## luismc (May 14, 2008)

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> Existe otra forma de encontrar el cortocircuito pero es bastante violenta (Busqueda Binaria)
> 
> Cortas el cable a la mitad, el corto estara en la mitad "A" o en la mitad "B", supongamos que esta en "B"
> Vuelves a cortar al medio el tramo donde encontraste el corto (B), Ahora tenemos dos trozos de 1/4 de la logitud total "B1" y "B2", el corto estara en alguno de estos cuartos.
> ...




Si este método lo utilizase el señor Murphy, seguro que cortaba el cable justo en el mismo punto donde está el cortocircuito.


----------



## Eduardo (May 14, 2008)

Cuando se produce un corto originado por una perdida de aislacion, en general solamente se forma un camino conductor de cierta resistencia (baja) pero no es un corto franco.
Si se dispone de un variac o alguna otro elemento que permita regular la tension, se le conecta un transformador de 220 - 12V  25A  o lo que haga falta.   
Se conecta el cable en corto y se va subiendo la corriente, con cuidado de no pasarse se la admisible por los cables porque se recalentarian y no servirian mas.  Donde se encuentra el corto, por ser un camino con mas resistencia, se pondra al rojo y quemara la vaina --> queda visible el punto exacto.

Cuando no se trata de un corto sino que el cable se corto por fatiga o tirones, el procedimiento es parecido.  
En lugar de hacer circular corriente (no se puede) se usa alta tension. Directamente se conecta en los extremos un transformador de alta tension del tipo de los usados en encendido de calderas.  
En el lugar del corte saltara un  arco y quemara la vaina --> idem anterior, el humito marca el lugar.


----------



## fernandob (May 14, 2008)

por lo que vas eduardo va bien la cosa .....pero no tan........

1 - me parece que lo del puente no va (el resistivo) , por que si bien puedo tener el valor de resistencia en ohms por metro de cable NO TENGO el valor de resistencia del punto de falla que como bien puso eduardo muchas fallas tienen un valor ohmico......todas , salvo que un tiburon con dentadura metalica puerda el cable y deje un diente haciendo corto .

2 -- lo de capacitivo no se.

3 --la malla de acero actua como blindaje ?
si mando tension a un cable puedo detectarla por induccion ?


4 -- lo que puso fogonazo esta muy bien, de la autopsia, y disculpa cubiela pero es un error o falta de profesionalismo muy grande tirar lo que no sirve sin analizarlo.


----------



## cubiella (May 15, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> por lo que vas eduardo va bien la cosa .....pero no tan........
> 
> 1 - me parece que lo del puente no va (el resistivo) , por que si bien puedo tener el valor de resistencia en ohms por metro de cable NO TENGO el valor de resistencia del punto de falla que como bien puso eduardo muchas fallas tienen un valor ohmico......todas , salvo que un tiburon con dentadura metalica puerda el cable y deje un diente haciendo corto .
> 
> ...



Respuestas:

2 -- probe lo de capacitivo, pero ni pie con bolas, si hay alguien que lo halla hecho, porfavor de explicarme un poco mejor.

3 -- si la malla de acero actua como blindaje, aparte eso de la alta corriente o tensión en ete cao no va, no creo que 25 amp quemen el blindaje, pero buen dato para tener en cuenta para lo dema cables!

4 -- lamentablemente no eh podido medir los cables qeu se tiraron porque para mi jefe no es algo productivo, que dedique horas de trabajo a medir algo que no sirve!  :x pero si lo eh querido hacer, y aclaro, quise llevarmelo a mi casa para tener un pedazo y no me dejan porque es algo del instituto eso!

Saludos y gracias nuevamente!


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2008)

Las soluciones caseras tienen el problema de no ser generales para cada tipo de cable y fallo.
Es un cable bastante caro como para andar haciendo pruebas, que la empresa no sea miserable y compre un localizador de fallos.
Hay de baratos http://www.valuetesters.com/Cable-Fault-Locator.php
a caritos http://www.mining-technology.com/contractors/cables/innovative/


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2008)

primero que nada perdoname por lo que puse de poco profesional, no te conozco y estuvo mal de mi parte, voy a pensar un rato.

un saludo


----------



## fernandob (May 15, 2008)

el tema de que actua como blindaje corta las opciones, buscar falla en un cable (si me olvido que hay un blindaje ) una cosa es buscar un cable abierto o cortado .
y otra buscar un corto.
y mas dificil buscar solo una fuga o sea una R no chica pero molesta entre 2 conductores.
pero con el blindaje creo que se me cortan las posibilidades, habria que probar.....ayer me dormi pensando en probar hoy con un coaxil y ver si a pesar de la malla detecto algo si le pongo al alambre del medio un vivo, o si le hago circular corriente.......pero estuve con mucho trabajo y recien me acuerdo.


no se ingles por lo que no puedo ver la teoria de los instrumentos que pones eduardo.

por que no nos indicas cubiella como haces actualmente, por que algun metodo usas.

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (May 15, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> ...no se ingles por lo que no puedo ver la teoria de los instrumentos que pones eduardo.


Son por onda reflejada.
La parte en buen estado es una linea de transmision 'uniforme' y la parte en corto,abierta o fuga significa un cambio en la impedancia caracteristica.
Se emite un pulso corto  (ns) en un extremo, cuando la onda llegue a la discontinuidad se reflejara una parte.  Midiendo cuanto tarda en llegar el eco y haciendo (o no) una correccion segun el tipo de cable se saca a que distancia del extremo esta el problema.
Es un principio aplicable a cualquier cable con retorno, lamentablemente no resulta nada sencillo una version casera que sea precisa.


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2008)

gracias eduardo por la explicacion......

la idea es medir a medida que se va desenrrollando, por que no podemos estirarlo todo en el barco, algo sencillo debe ser ......
por otro lado ese cable esta siempre en agua salada.......feo ambiente que deteriora todo.

les cuento una que se me ocurrio a ver si va:

SUPONGO algunas cosas:

1--- ese cable de acero NO aisla a los cables electricos del agua salada, o sea que el agua se "cuela" por esa malla protectora que solo sirve para soportar el peso (que estupidez mas grande) .

ENTONCES 
lo que hago es esto:
recojo el cable todo y lo dejo secar un poco , supongo que deben tener en el barco un carrete gigante.
cuando escurrio y seco 

le pongo el megguer en la punta que queda en el barco siempre , lo pongo asi:
un lado es la malla de acero y el otro lado es los 4 cables juntos ....ok ?

la otra punta , la que se zambulle en el agua primero esa AISLO BIEN LOS CABLES , muy bien, .

ya estamos listos para medir.
veremos que el megger nos da un valor determinado, hay una fuga si.
(NOTA: tengan en cuenta que ya sea un cable abierto o en corto o con fugas SIEMPRE esta ligado a una falla de aislacion , del PVC) .

comenzamos despacio a desenrrollar el cable y que caiga al agua, si , que se vaya al fondo.
con un mate y unas masitas al lado nos quedamos mirando el megguer mientras desenrrollamos y el cable se sumerge.

no deberia cambiar la lectura por que el cable esta bien aislado aunque se va rodeando de AGUA SALADA !

pero en un punto......cuando se sumerga la parte con la falla y el agua salada se meta entre la malla AHI EL AGUA SALADA GENERARA UNA NOTABLE MAYOR CONDUCCION electrica desde los cables hacia la malla , y el megguer lo detectara.

.
.
.
.cuenten si les va.....
se me ocurrio otra pero quiero probarla en el taller apneas pueda ... por si no va.

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 16, 2008)

Hola a todos, venia siguiendo este hilo medio de reojo, y se me ocurrio algo respecto de lo que dice fernando.

A ver si entendi bien.
El cable viene a ser como un bajo goma o "cable taller" envuelto en un cable de acero.
SI es asi, el metodo que propone, no sirve a menos que se cumplan dos condiciones:

1. Que el cable este muy bien lavado, o que el cable este muy seco (cosa dificil si es tanto cable)
2. Que se haya dañado la aislación exterior y no solo las aislaciones de dos cables que están en contacto directo. A mi parecer puede haber un corto estando la aislacion externa perfectamente sana, lo que no permitiría detectar la falla.

No es para anda factible inyectar una señal o una corriente alterna y medir la generación de algun campo magnetico, o lo que se pueda, por fuera del cable?
Se jodería un poco por el tema del cable de acero, pero quizas permita "acotar" el lugar donde se presenta el problema.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 16, 2008)

hola, lo anterior dije que servia si la malla esa metalica deja filtrar el agua, sino no.

PERO CREO QUE TENGO LA SOLUCION JOYA, a la noche cunado llego a casa la pongo tranquilo, no se si puedo colgar algo de word aqui.

lo que voy adelantando es que probe lo siguiente:

un coaxil que es un cable con malla.

le puse vivo a el cable y malla a neutro, le hice pasar 3 amper CA y la pinza no leia (se que 2 cables paralelos se cancelan los campos, pero como uno era malla...dude y como las dudas se eliminan probando eso hice).

pero luego hice lo siguiente:
mande 3 amper por el cable interno y a la malla no le puse nada......abrace con la pinza el coaxil y la pinza lee esos 3 amper CA ok.

eso + 3 minutos dibujando en papel me dio la solucion ......para localizar fugas o cortos.
tienen hasta la noche para pensar.

la idea siempre es poder identificar facil, tengo un cable en un barco , en un carrete (podria tener 2 carretes para transpasar de uno al otro) pero debo poder identificar facil, con un instrumento facil.
nada de cortar el cable en pedazos, ni querer estirarlo horizontal, ni un equipo de rayos x ...facil

saludos


----------



## electroaficionado (May 16, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> hola, lo anterior dije que servia si la malla esa metalica deja filtrar el agua, sino no.



Me refiero no a la malla sino al aislante plástico que envuelve a los tres conductores que aparte traen su propio aislante, que suponemos es el dañado.

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 16, 2008)

fernandob: Me gusto la idea del meguer y el agua, pero le veo un inconveniente:

Tu vas "desenrrollando" el cable y este se va sumergiendo, en el momento que aparece disminucion de resistencia paras y de acuerdo al nivel del agua sabes donde esta "Pinchado", pero:
¿ Que pasa si la "Pinchadura" es pequeña y necesita presion para que penetre el agua?
O siendo la "Pinchadura" pequeña el agua tarda en penetrar (mientras el cable sigue desenrrollandose) y dar la alarma

En ambos casos la lectura de la posicion de la "Pinchadura" sera erronea.

¿ Podria haber forma de presurizar el cable para evitar que entre el agua ?

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2008)

en algo no me entendiero....

si hay una fuga es por que el aislante de PVC YA ESTA PINCHADO en alguno de los cables.
yo genero una DDP entre los 2 cables que me fallan o entre todos los cables y la malla.
apenas el agua abunde........aumentara la circulacion de corriente.l

la velocidad de descenso del alambre a lo mucho se hara en 2 etapas:
1 vez si hay apuro rapido o mas o menos y se hace una aproximacion, como has dicho fogonazo hasta que el agua llega a la falla quizas el cable ya se sumergio unos metros.
la segunda bajada se hace mas lenta en esa zona.

y listo

para secar el cable......de nuevo una DDP.



  .......  ....


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Claro, de esa forma (Descenso) consigues primero una apresiacion "gruesa" y luego "Afinas la punteria pero sobre una zona mas acotada.

Antes me gustaba, ahora me gusta mas.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2008)

siempre que el agua filtre por la malla......que aun no sabemos.......
y el metodo adjunto ...que te parece ?l


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Lo leí y no lo comprendí, muy posiblemente porque todavía estoy un tanto dormido, así que preferí analizarlo luego, luego significa cuando mi cerebro se digne a comenzar a trabajar.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2008)

ni lo leas.......pase por alto al señor      kirchoff .....groserito lo mio.

asi que lo borro para que no queden pruebas de mi delito.

pero como solo recorriendo el camino se encuentra el tesoro ya se me ocurrio otra forma y esta si funciona.......vere de dibujarla en el word   .

saludos

PD: cubiella .....estas ahi ?
o te caiste del barco ?...  

no contaste si la malla es impermeable o no.
y el diametro aproximado total de ese cable ?
y cual es el metodo que usan actualmente

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Si tu no dices nada, yo tampoco !


No pensaste en dejar caer el dichoso cable en la fosa de "Las Marianas" a ver si sabe nadar y vuelve solo a la superficie ?


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2008)

hablando de "dejar caer" .....lo que si pense es que no me parece "piola" ese diseño.
cable tan pesado, con tanto metal y que encima no creo que sea impermeable.

en fin, no lo desarmo lo fallado, pero creo que el agua salada debe ser bastante agresiva.

se pueden hacer aislantes tipo sintemax que efectivamente protejan a los cables de el agua PERO QUE ADEMAS TENGAN UN NIVEL DE FLOTABILIDAD (recordemos que no todo en esta vida se hunde)  que compense al peso del cable.....en fin, de este modo el cable dentro del agua tendria un peso razonable (hasta nulo si se quisiese) y se evitarian problemas de traccion y se dedican a proteger al cable. .

claro......diran que asi no se me hunde, se me lo lleva la marea.
para el tema de hundirse y quedar hundido esta un ancla.

ustedes saben como es un aplique de luz pesado tipo colgante , no ?
el que sostiene es la cadena o el alambre, el cable no sostiene .

despues paso como localizarlo pipi...cucu...........creo


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Tu enfoque me parece correcta, pero se me ocurre que ese mismo cable se emplea para otros usos en los que debe cargar con el "ancla" también, si no, no tiene sentido.

Además la malla de acero debe proteger al conductor de raspones, mordiscos de tiburones y plesiosauros, ser suficientemente resistente como para romper un "enganche" en el fondo y cosas por el estilo.

Cambiando de tema
Seguramente ese cable no se deteriora por el agua, sino por la fricción interna al ser enrollado y el aplastamiento que sufre al estar a gran profundidad.


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2008)

tenes razon , no lo pense


----------



## fernandob (May 17, 2008)

parece que no anda.......aunque .......se los paso para que lo vean a ver si de otra forma va.

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

Mmmmmm



			
				fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Si yo mido con la pinza abrazando el cable en el punto “pinza 2 “  leere la corriente que circule.



¿ Y el apantallamiento de la malla metalica (Acero, excelente dispersor del campo magnetico) ?

Ademas, estamos hablando de un cable de acero de 10 Km de largo enrrollado en un tambor que supongo tendra varios metros de diametro y varias toneladas de peso.
¿ Como lo aislas todo esto del resto del barco ?

Y ademas, el resto del cable dentro de agua salada (bastante buen conductor) y de alli al casco del barco.

Me parece que la foma mas viable sigue siendo la primera, "gomeria", ya que seria parecido a como rastrean los gomeros una pinchadura en una camara, donde salen burbujitas esta el agujero, en tu caso donde aumentan las perdidas esta el agujero.

Ahora, pregunto yo:
¿ Te encargaron un sistema de deteccion de falla en el cable ?
¿ Eres el encargado de mantenimiento ?
¿ Lo haces por curiosidad ?

Si la respuesta es 1 o 2, te puedes armar una pileta y un cabestrante secundario, vas desenrrollando de uno hacia el otro y en el medio tu pileta de agua salada, en esta condición y comodamente, ajustando la velocidad a tu antojo vas revisando el cable, visualmente y electricamente.
Incluso esa pileta y mecanismo te puede servir para impregnar el cable con algun tipo de aceite aislante y lubricante o lavar el cable con agua dulce para evitar mayores daños.


----------



## electroaficionado (May 17, 2008)

Yo insisto en que pasa si el "pichazo" en el pvc esta dentro de la goma que debe de cubrir los tres conductores, en un lugar al que el agua no llega pero que permite que haya cortos entre los conductores. 
O sea, me falto entender bien en que punto esta localizada la bendita fuga, o nadie mas ve un recubrimiento 

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (May 17, 2008)

La logica indica no uno sino varios recubrimientos y muy posblemente material de relleno para dar forma redondeada al nucleo de cables.
Por lo que entiendo, el problema es por fallas hacia afuera, o sea, desde los conductores internos hacie la vaina protectora y/o agua.

Si existen perdidas internas (Lo veo dificil), creo que la unica alternativa es serruchar e ir provando.


----------



## fernandob (May 18, 2008)

hola, es una lastima que quien lo inicio no nos responde ahora las preguntas, para orientarnos que metodo usa.

yo me lo tome como ejercicioy por si alguna vez lo necesito para cables mas comunes. , para eso probe con un coaxil que tengo , es lo unico que tengo con malla .

en lo demas hay que probar ideas.
la malla no es obstaculo si no se usa como conductor .

siguiendo el ejemplo del agua, que lo que hacemos es ir pasando el cable por el agua la cual mejora la conductividad de la fuga...........alguine sabe otro metodo "menos humedo " ?
por ejemplo y tirando sin saber:
si hago un bobinado magnetico por el cual pase el cable y asi le induzco una FEM podria lograr inducir en los cables una corriente que al pasar por la falla pueda detectar una variacion ?
o alguna otra variable fisica que desconozca que afecte al cable de dsitinta manera si esta ok o si esta pinchado.

saludos


----------



## tinchus (May 18, 2008)

Lo de _Eduardo_ de onda reflejada me parecio interesante... Tratar de aplicar alguna tecnica o ensayo de reflectometria en el dominio del tiempo (Probando con un generador de onda cuadrada y un osciloscopio).... Conociendo la distancia total del cable y teniendo los resultados de cables "sanos" iguales ensayados, en teoria se podria llegar a estimar la ubicacion de discontinuidades o cambios de impedancia, con lo que un buen corto o circuito abierto seria detectable... Aclaro que nunca lo use mas que en algun banco de laboratorio de la facultad, habria que analizar si es aplicable a este caso


----------



## winsito (May 15, 2009)

hola amigos, quisiera saber pigtográficamente cómo se utiliza un megómetro, y tabla de valores para ver las fugas. Desde ya mi agradecimiento por sus repuestas.
Me he conseguido un megómetro digital.

                                                                                                  Gracias


----------



## cubiella (May 18, 2009)

Bueno gente si bien es que no conteto, eh etado embarcado estos ultimos 2 meses asi que imposible leer los mensajes.

Este es uno de los cables que utilizamos.
http://www.rochestercables.com/pdfs/DataLines/A276374.pdf

Sacados del fabricante que es este:
http://www.rochestercables.com/mcic.htm

Como veran el cable se deteriora con el mal uso puesque que el ambiente marino e un tanto agresivo, eh averiguado y los fabricantes me han dicho que el radio de kiebre de estos cables es en relacion 40 a 1. Osea como es esto, si tengo un cable de 10mm minimamente lo debo pasar por una polea de 400mm (40cm) de radio, sino la malla se retuerce provocando friccion entre los los filamentes de acero y como conecuiencia se les sale el galvanizado y producen occidacion, hata el punto donde se cortan lo filamentes y necesariamente hay que cotarlo (este cable se corta con una amoladora).

Luego con tiempo les pasare como hago un empalme a este cable con foto y demas detalladas para que vean un poco mejor, ete empalme lo denominamo "end termination" la cual aguanta hasta ahora las que eh realizado una preion de 8000 metros de profundidad.

En cuestio al megado en el dia de hoy solo lo uso para podes estimar la condiciones del cable (en cuetiones de aislacion) lo que primero te aconsejo es de cada vez que tenime de megar dos conductores, los decargues (tocalos entre ellos, puesto que si no lo haces te dara una buena patadita) lo suficiente como para no olvidarte mas de que hay que descargarlo.
Yo mego lo cables de a pares, comenzando por medir todos respecto de la malla, luego conductor por conductor.

Bueno por ultimo le dejo unas imagenes de uno de los cables, este que le muestro de 6mm, 4 conductores y la malla, pero este solo tiene 1000 metros de cable.


----------



## Eduardo (May 18, 2009)

Serias tan amable de leer tu mensaje y explicarnos lo que dice?


----------



## cubiella (May 19, 2009)

> Como veran el cable se deteriora con el mal uso puesque que el ambiente marino e un tanto agresivo, eh averiguado y los fabricantes me han dicho que el radio de kiebre de estos cables es en relacion 40 a 1. Osea como es esto, si tengo un cable de 10mm minimamente lo debo pasar por una polea de 400mm (40cm) de radio, sino la malla se retuerce provocando friccion entre los los filamentes de acero y como conecuiencia se les sale el galvanizado y producen occidacion, hata el punto donde se cortan lo filamentes y necesariamente hay que cotarlo (este cable se corta con una amoladora)



Lo primero lo salteare, son la hoja de datos de los cables.
En cuestion a lo del deterioro del cables, es simple: un cable de acero ejerce una determinada resistencia al querer doblarlo (como si a una hoja la dobla al medio, pero a este lo deformarias haciendole esto), formando una cierta curvatura (algo como un lazo del nudo de ahorque, no se si me entendes), donde ete lazo dependeria del diametro del cable, puesto a mayor diametro, mas resistencia a doblarce. Es esto lo que les digo, el cierre maximo que puede tener un cable es de una relacion 40X1, osea ejemplo.

Si tengo un cable de 10mm el lazo formado por dicho cable para no deteriorarlo será de un diametro aproximado de 400mm (40cm) pueto que si e inferiror la misma malla de acero se "retuerce" generando friccion entre ella y con el tiempo de mal uso produce la ruptura de la malla y a la larga daña lo conductores de su interior.



> Luego con tiempo les pasare como hago un empalme a este cable con foto y demas detalladas para que vean un poco mejor, ete empalme lo denominamo "end termination" la cual aguanta hasta ahora las que eh realizado una preion de 8000 metros de profundidad.



Esto simplemente es que mostrare como hago un empalme que va en el extremo del cable de acero, con una PIGTAIL (denominada asi por "colita") utilizando cinta autovulcanisable, scotchkote (un sellador a base de resina de 3M), pervon (caucho de ciliconas), termocontrahibles y cinta aisladora. Pero estos empalme los hago poco a menudo, solo cuando se presentan fallas en ellos.

P.D: escribo en un teclado al cuan no le funciona bien la tecla "S" de modo que si le falta a palabras la letra mencionada, me disculpo, es que me da pereza corregir palabra por palabra, espero haber sido mas claro, sino cuando tenla la oportunidad me timare el trabajo de sacar imagenes del trabajo y mostrarcelas, por ahi eh leido/escuchado "una imagen vale ma que mil palabras".


----------



## winsito (Nov 11, 2010)

hola con todos, ¿cómo utilizo el megómetro?, poseo uno digital.. y lo que deseo medir es sólo conductor electrico de una casa domestica que tiene más de 30 años..
desde ya gracias por las repuestas que me puedan alcanzar.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 11, 2010)

La primer pregunta que me surge es ¿ que querés medir ?

La respuesta es "aislación o fugas" . . . Ok 

Primero cortás la energía eléctrica y entonces procedes a medir entre cada cable y las cajas metálicas de tu instalación , debe dar valores altos en megohms.

Saludos !


----------

